# Post your Fluval Ebi/Flora!



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

*Tank:*
- 7.9 Gallon Fluval Ebi

*Lighting:*
- 1 26 Watt Finnex Clipon Light

*Filter:*
- PX-360: Finnex All-in-one Compact Canister Filter (????)
- Glass lilly inflow & outflow

*Substrate:*
- Fluval Shrimp Stratum

*CO2:*
- ????

*Heater:*
- Hydor 200W Inline

*Landscape:*
- RYUTH STONE

*Flora:*
- HC

*Fauna:*
-RCS

______________________________________________________________

Here's the sequential photos of the HC:

2/25/2011








3/4/2011








3/11/2011







Sorry mines not full of water yet.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

This is awesome. I have been looking at one of these tanks, and here is a tread to make me go out and spend way more money than I should.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> This is awesome. I have been looking at one of these tanks, and here is a tread to make me go out and spend way more money than I should.


See! I knew this thread would be helpful to everyone to both admire and learn from!


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Genius,

Are you using the fluval CO2 refils? Was curious about that. I looked online the other day and found a case of 16 oz threaded refills for about $28. Didn't know if they would work or not though.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

No, the Ebi does not come with the Fluval crap CO2 system. I am using a paintball CO2 canister, which lasts 4-6 months. I set it up for about 40 bucks (shipping included). But that was after many hours of seeking deals. I will probably start selling them pre-made this Summer. But the Fluval kit is supposedly really bad. Look some review up on it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> *Tank:*
> - 7.9 Gallon Fluval Ebi
> 
> *Lighting:*
> ...


That's going to look great! Keep me posted when you fill it! What do you mean by "CO2: ???" LOL! Good luck! Anyone else! C'mon, we all want to see all the Ebi's and Flora's on the site!


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What do you mean by "CO2: ???"


It's going to be pressurized but I'm not sure what system I'm going with. I know it's going to be a paintball 24oz setup that's it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah. I set mine up for... (drum roll)... 40 Bucks. Including shipping, and nothing shipped from China (I was not going to wait 3 weeks for a piece of bent glass with a ceramic disk in it to get here).


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is mine:
(set two months ago)

*Tank:*
- 7.9 Gallon Fluval Flora
T=22°C
pH=6,8

*Lighting:*
- 1x26 Watts flucompact

*Filter:*
- internal filter provided with the Flora kit

*Substrate:*
- Fluval Shrimp Stratum

*CO2:*
- DIY
- Ferts: Tetra Flora pride

*Heater:*
- mini elite submersible 50W

*Flora:*
cryptocoryne wendtii
hydrocotyle leucocephala
rotala rotundifolia
eleocharis parva
anubias barteri nana

*Fauna:*
- RCS
- Danio margaritatus (microrasbora galaxy)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice! I LOVE CPDS!


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Now I know that more people have these tanks....


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah. They're awesome, aren't they?


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

news from my tank... hoping more people will post pics of their Fluval Ebi/Flora


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Good idea for this thread. I have been wanting a flora for a while. How is the stock flora light? Is it enough to grow med. high light plants?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I just purchased mine today. I will be tearing down my 10 gal to put this one in its place. The plan is to keep the foam background (I like it lol) and upgrade the lighting to a 26 watt CFL fixture to grow some higher light plants. 

Someone on the Scape site posted this, thought you guys(and gals) might get a kick out of it. Although the scapes were certainly done under higher light than the stock fixture they are all sporting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rv51MAHkkY&nofeather=True


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Up and running!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice, what's the bunched up plant in the front right? Also, everyone please comment on my ebi's thread, as I just recently updated!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Crypt. Parva, it is one of my favorite plants.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

Great thread! Thanks! I just caved and bought a Flora this weekend. I wanted an Ebi, but the LFS was out. Have not taken it out of the box yet, but will soon. It'll be a no CO2, low light plant and CRS tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool! Be sure to post pics here!


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello guys
My EBI

no CO2
liquid fertz
+
CRS,BTS, and CRS
assassin snail
+
Driftwood
Christmas moss wall
Petit Anubis
Java moss on rocks
Creeping Jenny
+
26w 

full tank shot








assassin snail








java on the rocks








RCS








BTS
















CRS


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice. What is the foreground? E. Tenulus? Crypt Parva? Diggin' the NL Java fern. I wanna get some for mine.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you. The foreground plants are Crypt. parva, undergoing a massive melt. Right in front of the ceramic shrimp house are tiny little Rotala indica stems.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Very nice. What is the foreground? E. Tenulus? Crypt Parva? Diggin' the NL Java fern. I wanna get some for mine.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

It's been awhile since I've posted on here or even messed with any tanks. Set up my 10 gallon with Amazonia soil in it(the water just evaporated) and went to the LFS and saw this baby and was blown away. I always wanted a rimless tank and Co2(yeah I know whats in it is crap..ill be going paintball co2 now that I can afford it) and this was just too good to pass up. So I brought it home, took the foam background off, drained my 10 gallon and took some the amazonia and one of the main rocks(was iwagumi) and put it in here.

I have some trash plants I stuck in there until my HC comes in...any recommendations on plants for the background???


----------

